# Unusual Finger rest I have seen??



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I just found this unusual finger rest made by Golden Key Futura that I have never seen before.
It is an adjustable springy rest. You have to see for yourself.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/used-Adjust...181299?hash=item2a5aa1d373:g:OHoAAOSw~bFWJ5Ai

This is just for your information.
Thanks.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have one of these from a pile of parts my Dad gave me.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I wonder how well it would work with the pressure point over the wrist? I know the current wisdom for release fired bows is that works best, but I'm not sure about fingers.
I'm not sure it would be a $25 experiment but I'd definitely like to try one.

Grant


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Take a springy rest and complicate it. Yup an archery thing for sure. Lol


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

pilotmill said:


> Take a springy rest and complicate it. Yup an archery thing for sure. Lol


yup


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Humm, I may make a run at this. I would like to adapt a Free Flight to fit to take advantage of the adjustment.


----------



## dooki3 (Nov 5, 2015)

How is that suppose to work?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

dooki3 said:


> How is that suppose to work?



Its just a springy mounted to an old Golden Key superstar rest. Kind of a cool setup.  Going to try it out on an Aspen I am going to be building up.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

I have one of these , its called a spring Master . I personally think it is a great rest .


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Micro Adjustable -- Accutune (Gary McCains name for it) Springy arrow rest right or left handed. Comes with one Springy of your choice 10,15,20,25 or 30 oz springy. Short Arm model for recurves and long arm model for compounds.....available at www.patnorrisarchery.com on opening page scroll down to lower third of page.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

So with Pat Norris's micro adjust springy, am I seeing it right and it stays screwed tight into the berger hole and the in/out adjustment is made within the rest?


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

pilotmill said:


> Take a springy rest and complicate it. Yup an archery thing for sure. Lol


:set1_rolf2:


----------

